# Why do you all use wheel cleaning products?



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

As i read current posts and glance through old posts i see so many using wheel cleaning products and dont see why. Since i came on here and learned part of the art of detailing and sealed my wheels i have never used a wheel cleaner...ever.

I wash the truck and the left over water in the bucket brings the wheels up like new, they are sealed so why waste money on wheel cleaner


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have yet to see a sealer which will stop dirt adhering to it in such a way to eliminate the (total) need for a cleaner. 
I see where you're coming from, but some of the heavy mileage guys still need a dedicated product.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> I have yet to see a sealer which will stop dirt adhering to it in such a way to eliminate the (total) need for a cleaner.
> I see where you're coming from, but some of the heavy mileage guys still need a dedicated product.


I do 500 miles a week in a 2 tonne truck that is a work horse and on a building site and never found the need. Even in all that winter weather we had i left the truck for 2 months and it was in a hideous state with the salt as you can imagine...still no need for wheel cleaner.

Something i may have on my side is the pads i use, high performance VERY low dust green stuff, outlast any oem crap on the market :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Funnily enough I had EBC greens on a car a few years ago and suffered nightmare dust!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I think this is a bit of a narrow minded view tbh; for those who just detail their own car/s then yes, it makes perfect sense to seal wheels. But for those who do family/friends/colleagues cars then a cleaner is essential to remove the crap that has built up over months or years. Would you seal their wheels? Seeing as mine took about 1 1/2hrs each and my car was almost new when I did it, then it adds a huge amount of time to the event.

I'm not having a go, just being impartial.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Christ the pads on my mini (oem) are a nightmare, 10 miles and the wheels need a clean, over 100 and your glad you have the Very Berry wheel cleaner in the cupboard.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

got something against dedicated wheel cleaners?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171311


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> got something against dedicated wheel cleaners?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171311


Nothing against whhel cleaners at all, its just a topic that always comes up. As you know i have billberry and some old ag stuff left over. When doing another persons car i can understand the desperate need for the use of it:thumb: But our own regularly cleaned daily runners i fail to see the point.

Im not sure how the post 'sounds' if you seem to think i have any kind of grudge against wheel cleaners, i dont, my views are the same on using 2 buckets, no point in either of them imo, and the pics that peeps have seen here of my truck may confirm that

Clean wheels take an hour to seal and need topping up once or twice a year :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

What product are you using to seal your wheels?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

on my wheels i too never use a cleaner - ever.

i couldnt....the finish would be ruined.

warm water shampoo for me - keep ontop of it and youll find you dont need a dedicated wheel cleaner


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My rims have never seen a dedicated wheel cleaner (they are well known for their fragile finish). Bought them 3 yrs ago. Seal with Chemical Guys wheel guard every month or 2 and wash weekly using regular simoniz wash n wax. 

However, I do notice that the cleansing properties of the wheel guard does show dirt on the buffing cloth which the regular shampoo must have left behind, especially on the wheel backs.

Do those of you using dedicated wheel cleaners like Bilberry find your cloths dirt free after buffing off similar all in one cleaners/sealants?

I suppose it's just like bodywork. Regular washing "appears" good, but a paint cleanser after a few months will show how much crud has been hiding on the surface.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

all you really need is autosmart g101

engine
wheels
interior
dash
shuts
arches
with snowfoam
you name it it cleans it,


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

or on that basis, Tesco Daisy


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> or on that basis, Tesco Daisy


I wondered about this, start with a low dilution and build up only when needed.

Has anyone used this with no ill effects on their wheels?

Tony


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Generally I will use APC solution, but on heavily soiled wheels, a weak mix of Very Cherry for a bit of extra bite.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

03OKH said:


> I wondered about this, start with a low dilution and build up only when needed.
> 
> Has anyone used this with no ill effects on their wheels?
> 
> Tony


I use Stardrops which is wayyy stronger and don't find any problems with it.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a dedicated wheel cleaner but thats only to shift heavy dust and even went onto wonder wheels. once the wheels are clean tho and sealed then its back into the cupboard and just regular shampoo.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> I use Stardrops which is wayyy stronger and don't find any problems with it.


Dohhhhhh. Why do I post so early in the morning  I have read this before several times, though admit when I did look in asda, I didnt see the product.

I have daisy, so when not using wash solution, I'll throw that into the equation.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I keep my wheels sealed (FK1000P :thumb and the dirt washes off easily using warm soapy water. 

Alan W


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

alxg said:


> I think this is a bit of a narrow minded view tbh; for those who just detail their own car/s then yes, it makes perfect sense to seal wheels. But for those who do family/friends/colleagues cars then a cleaner is essential to remove the crap that has built up over months or years. Would you seal their wheels? Seeing as mine took about 1 1/2hrs each and my car was almost new when I did it, then it adds a huge amount of time to the event.
> 
> I'm not having a go, just being impartial.


I think what the OP was saying is if your wheels are sealed and cleaned regularly why bother with a dedicated wheel cleaner. And I completely agree, I bought some revolution and it's a great cleaner but once the dirt was gone I sealed them with FK1000p and now I just use the last of the shampoo in the bucket, works fine.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fozzy said:


> Christ the pads on my mini (oem) are a nightmare, 10 miles and the wheels need a clean, over 100 and your glad you have the Very Berry wheel cleaner in the cupboard.


thats the same as my sisters mini, i am trying iron cut to clean out the mess they are in :wall: me mums new mini got 3 layers off zaino and zfx on it to help


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

mmmmm......... keep seeing this iron cut about. going to have to get some to try. where about's are the stockists?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fozzy said:


> mmmmm......... keep seeing this iron cut about. going to have to get some to try. where about's are the stockists?


i4d i will let u know how i get one 3 hours to full clay one wheel on my sisters mini wtf r minis breaks from  :wall:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tbh and imho I DO see the need for a wheel cleaner for a couple of reasons.
1)Without taking the wheels off regularly it's extremely difficult if not impossible to seal the wheels properly. Whilst the face of the wheel is of course most important if the awkward bits like in behind the spokes start to corrode i'm sure many of us would be thinking about a refurb anyway
Obviously if you do take your wheels off regularly then fair play this doesn't apply.

2) I would also agree with those who have said they haven't yet found a completely superb product. On a lot of cars even with sealant there is a fair bit of brake dust build up etc particularly on cars driven hard.On the proviso a lot of us wash our cars more once a week or more it's fair to say that the wheels never get that dirty and to be honest for many (particularly those with intricate wheel designs) the wash procedure is the same pita regardless of if the wheels are sealed or not. the only difference is if the rim is sealed you use shampoo if not wheel cleaner.

Now don't get me wrong I DO seal my wheels as part of a detail but I wash my car so much and spend longer on the wheels than anywhere else I think I just seal them for the aesthetics really be there any or not it's just the !5 part of me that says they look shinier.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

alxg said:


> for those who just detail their own car/s then yes, it makes perfect sense to seal wheels. But for those who do family/friends/colleagues cars then a cleaner is essential to remove the crap that has built up over months or years.
> I'm not having a go, just being impartial.


My thoughts exactly, I do a lot of cars for other people and you need something to take the crud off with before you seal them:thumb:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

SBerlyn said:


> What product are you using to seal your wheels?


Jetseal 104 and in the winter colly 915 over the top:thumb:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> I think what the OP was saying is if your wheels are sealed and cleaned regularly why bother with a dedicated wheel cleaner. And I completely agree, I bought some revolution and it's a great cleaner but once the dirt was gone I sealed them with FK1000p and now I just use the last of the shampoo in the bucket, works fine.


That is exactly what i was getting at:thumb: I should have mentioned the casual user as opposed to the pro, with them its a no brainer to use it.:buffer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Im confused...you say you have never used a wheel cleaner,then you say you have bilberry left over?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mullins said:


> That is exactly what i was getting at:thumb: I should have mentioned the casual user as opposed to the pro, with them its a no brainer to use it.:buffer:


Indeed mate. Cannot remember the last time I used a dedicated wheel cleaner on my own vehicles:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Which was my point too - I have sealed my wheels (WSAS:thumb and just use shampoo/water to clean them. To the "average" detailer who frequents this forum that is quite often the norm.
What the OP didn't initially say was that it is that particular demographic he was referring to - but then corrected himself later, so fair enough. :thumb:

It may be the case that some don't have the time to take off the wheels every few months and re-seal them, which is a time consuming job TBH so they choose to spend the time each wash to use them? We all stand by different methods, that is what makes this place interesting.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

alxg said:


> Which was my point too - I have sealed my wheels (WSAS:thumb and just use shampoo/water to clean them. To the "average" detailer who frequents this forum that is quite often the norm.
> What the OP didn't initially say was that it is that particular demographic he was referring to - but then corrected himself later, so fair enough. :thumb:
> 
> It may be the case that some don't have the time to take off the wheels every few months and re-seal them, which is a time consuming job TBH so they choose to spend the time each wash to use them? We all stand by different methods, that is what makes this place interesting.


Taking off the wheels is something i have never done, there is no need. If the inside of the spokes are dirty then so be it, if you are going to be that fussy then you need to jack the car up when you do the inside of the wheels and give the chasis a full detail? Somthing that will never be seen. Again i am talking about daily drives, not show cars.

yet still on this post there are peeps wanting to buy/try iron cut, but have no need for it on a daily drive, a lot clean the car at least twice a week, to me that is also nuts.

I do like to play devils advocate here from time to time, as the ocd sufferes could use a wake up call every now and then :thumb: On a serious note, pulling your wheels off to clean the inside of them on a regular basis is very over the top, and slightly not normal unless a show car, which the majority here are not.

There i said it now:thumb: Time to whip the masses into a frenzy :thumb::lol:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Being constantly obtuse gets somewhat tiresome.

Having said that, I don't think anyone here has said they regularly do a wheels off detail...

S


----------



## az_mk (Jun 30, 2008)

*?*

i use bilberry 1/8 mix every time i clean my car, leave to dwell, pressure wash off, if ur using a wheel safe product whats the problem?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Same here i use it everytime, easier than applying a wax.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

i also never use wheel cleaner on my own car. I only dig it out when doing someone elses car with dirty wheels unless there split rims obviously.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

SBerlyn said:


> Being constantly obtuse gets somewhat tiresome.


Exactly, I'm sure there are many on here that would say you are completely in the wrong for your methods, but as I said in my previous post - and I am sure I posted in your last thread about the subject - we are all different, and just because you don't see it as normal/right then it doesn't make it gospel to the masses.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I seal my wheels with SRP and EGP. I also use a wheel cleaner (very cherry 10:1) for the following reasons:

1. Its easier than washing them with shampoo and a mit - no need to rub them with a mit.
2. I can use the same product to clean the tyres and arches. A quick spray on all 4 wheels, tyres and arches, before foaming over the top, and then they come up great with a blast from the PW.
3. Anything used to clean the tyres is likely to be just as harsh on wheel slealant as a mild wheel cleaner, and i can't clean tyres without getting some on my wheels.
4. I can keep the backs of my wheels clean with a wheel cleaner, much easier than with a shampoo and mit.

In short, using a wheel cleaner, gets my wheels tyres and arches cleaner, in less time and less effort than using a shampoo.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting thread, so to the OP what sealent for the wheels do you use?

as i posted earlier this week i am getting some chrome wheels and need something to seal them with as the harsh cleaners could damage the finish.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I seal my wheels with SRP and EGP. I also use a wheel cleaner (very cherry 10:1) for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Its easier than washing them with shampoo and a mit - no need to rub them with a mit.
> 2. I can use the same product to clean the tyres and arches. A quick spray on all 4 wheels, tyres and arches, before foaming over the top, and then they come up great with a blast from the PW.
> ...


I've just EGP'd my wheels for the first time, is the durability of it still good on a wheel ?


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> Interesting thread, so to the OP what sealent for the wheels do you use?
> 
> as i posted earlier this week i am getting some chrome wheels and need something to seal them with as the harsh cleaners could damage the finish.


Jetseal 104 and colly 915. jetseal does more than enough durin the summer months, i just add colly in the winter. This winter i will just use the jetseal though as i really do rate the way the water beads off the wheels and they take the heat and crap...thinking of trying it on the paintwork too:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> I've just EGP'd my wheels for the first time, is the durability of it still good on a wheel ?


Yep, i did a test with SRP/EGP Vs Nanolex about a year ago. For the first 3 months the SRP/EGP matched the nanolex for perfoamance. Both wheels came clean with a foam and PW rinse. The EGP was still working after 3 months but was starting to need a wheel cleaner or a rub with a mit so i re-applied it.

In short you should get atleast a couple of months out if it, if you don't attach it with any thing too harsh.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very rarely reach for wheel cleaners, always seal my wheels


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Funnily enough I had EBC greens on a car a few years ago and suffered nightmare dust!


I also have Green Stuff on one of my cars & they definitely have dust


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

*?*



-Mat- said:


> or on that basis, Tesco Daisy


I've used Flash APC ("now even more shiney" lol) with no problems. Diluted 1:5 for wheels and 1:10 for interior.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I only use shampoo or just water on well sealed wheels.. The Bilbery or Wheel Brightner will come out on no protected wheels if needed..

But the OP is right, we do all bang on about getting stuffed sealed..

For those of us who detail for a living, we will see vehicles in all sorts of states..

I get 25 year old cars that have never seen any protection, but have dated the £5 car washes..

I doubt just shampoo would remove all those years of crap on the rims, I have been known to resort to acid based cleaners (not wonder wheels, too weak), but it is an on off thing on really bad wheel backs..


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Mullins said:


> Taking off the wheels is something i have never done, there is no need. If the inside of the spokes are dirty then so be it, if you are going to be that fussy then you need to jack the car up when you do the inside of the wheels and give the chasis a full detail? Somthing that will never be seen. Again i am talking about daily drives, not show cars.
> 
> yet still on this post there are peeps wanting to buy/try iron cut, but have no need for it on a daily drive, a lot clean the car at least twice a week, to me that is also nuts.


Seems to me that you have missed the point of car care. 
Whether you call it detailing or not, taking care of your car does not just mean 'making the outwardly visible bits shiny'!!
I try to look after my vehicles, and that includes cleaning everything I am capable of cleaning, visible or not. And yes, I am talking about daily drivers.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The reason i use a dedicated wheel cleaner is because i dont just clean my own sealed wheels.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Mullins said:


> As i read current posts and glance through old posts i see so many using wheel cleaning products and dont see why. Since i came on here and learned part of the art of detailing and sealed my wheels i have never used a wheel cleaner...ever.
> 
> I wash the truck and the left over water in the bucket brings the wheels up like new, they are sealed *so why waste money on wheel cleaner*


Because part of the fun is wasting a little bit of money :lol: Seriously if it gets off that little bit more muck and costs, I don't mind, it's hardly serious money for a decent wheel cleaner.

Regards,
Clive.


----------

